# VESA mode number for 1920x1080 display

## darkscreamer

Is there a way to guess the video mode number i have to pass to kernel to have the system console displayed at native screen resolution? All the codes i found searching the net were for resolutions up to 1920x1200.   :Confused: 

----------

## CerberUA

For VESA VGA:

vga=0x365 - 1920x1080 8-bit color

vga=0x366 - 1920x1080 16-bit color

vga=0x367 - 1920x1080 32-bit color

I've got it by setting for 'vga=' statment definitely inappropriate value (I've used 0x666   :Twisted Evil:   ) so I've got a message 'bout value's inapproprietness and after pressing ENTER received possible values list. 

P.S. Good luck!

P.P.S. Excuse my English...

----------

